# No1 Wax



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Out of all the waxes you own if you had to choose just 1 which one would it be???


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

Megs #16


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

my new one - autobrite 'addiction'


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

From what I currently own, probably Colli 845 as its the nicest to use.

Most impressive I've used is Zymol Vintage.

Favourite wax owned is Swissvax Best of Show.


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Collinite 845 for me


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

all things considered, probably Supernatural...

Something about it that is more than just the sum of its ingredients IMHO.


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

For me too Supernatural.


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Zymol Atlantique (not even tried it yet:doublesho)


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Megs #16 for me


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Autoglym HD Wax for me.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'm keeping quiet


----------



## PipBrit (Aug 26, 2008)

At the moment CG 50/50 V2 (#1 for spring/summer/autum). Easy wax to apply, go round whole car before buffing, was on the car for 3 1/2 months and was still protecting (though beading was definately a lot flatter). Added a little wetness to the finish which I like on my solid black bmw.

Current wax RG55 (easy on off, smells great, looks stunning. been on for 5 days, waiting to see how it performs before I decide if it takes it to #1, and if it is a durable as people have reported it'll become my #1 winter wax)

Waiting in the wings for 2010:

megs #16
Supernatural
476s
Dodo RBJE 
Vics Concourse

Have tried so far:

RBOE (second attempt at waxing, need to perfect technique since wasnt as easy to apply as it should have been)
915 (first attempt at waxing, applied too thick then went to singapore for 3 months so cant comment on performance)
Dodo DW (lovely wax, easy to apply just didnt last as long as the CG 50/50

Want to try/buy (will power is holding out so far):

BOS
Zymol Glasur


For me though I dont think I could stick to just one wax. Well for winter maybe. For the rest of the year it'll be whatever takes my fancy at the time


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Viper said:


> I'm keeping quiet


megs #16 then


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Supernatural, You can spend 10x as much as and the difference just doesnt warrant the price IMO


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

This is a tough one!

At the moment its between Zymol Glasur, Supernatural and CG 50/50. 
Out of the three it would probably be CG 50/50 because its just as good as the other 2 but half/third of the price of them.

I've just got a pot of Swisswax Onyx which is meant to be pretty good so i'll have to wait and see what i feel after i've tried that.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm gonna go with Supernatural as I have it but haven't tried it yet. 

My regular wax is Collinite 476 though.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Megs #16 very closely followed by 476.

Cant go wrong with either for finish and price.

Getting some Valentine's Road 'n Track Carnauba Wax soon ( when they get some in) Will have to see how that goes.:thumb:


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

Supernatural for me too!


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Erm, all mine are pretty much the same. If i had to pick one i'd say AG HD, but its really no better or worse than most of the other waxes i've used.


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Collinite 915:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I cant choose just one, least i can manage is 3!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Best of Show for me :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> I cant choose just one, least i can manage is 3 *dozen*!


edited for you Dawn


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Swissvax Best of Show.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

My favorite right now is Lusso Oro... Absolutely awesome to work with. As for my other two favorites, it is down to Collinite 915 and Pinnacle Signature Series II.


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

Easy Raceglaze 55


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Has to be Dodo PH Pro for me, it's just so damn easy to use and gives a lovely gloss finish and great beading.

#2: BOS
#3: Concours
#4: RG55


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Colli 845 or Meg's #16.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Wsiss BoS for me although am looking at giving Supernatural a go


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Probably Colly 915. Nice finish easy to apply, durable and very good value for money.


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Another for 915 - it's my stock "go to" wax for most standard details.

Love RG55 as it's serious vfm at that price, but like BOS for ease of use too as a treat.

I'm just about to try my Project Awesome shortly, so keen to see how we get along with it. :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Just bought a tin of FK2685 and applied it on thursday, looks wicked, very wet looking, easy to apply and buff off and a big tin for a reasonable price. it rained on friday and the beadding was really tight.
Also FK1000p, a different kind of finish, more like glass, but again, easy to apply and take off and very long lasting.:thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Megs #16 seems to be increasing in popularity, what's the big plus for this wax thn?

Gary


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Very easy to use, great beading, good durability, nice gloss and cheap price:thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I may have to purchase a tub of this then, strictly for scientific reasons of course


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Viper said:


> I'm keeping quiet


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Toolman (Nov 17, 2007)

Easy choice...SV BoS for me!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

for ease of use and application characteristics it would be ezyme, though not fully tested for durabillity.

for durabillity alone it would be 476s.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Vics Concours for me... I do like it.

More of a werkstat man these days though!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Just had a golf in today for a winter top up & the onyx that was applied 3 months ago is still going strong & the vihicle has been untouched so it gets a thumbs up although its durabilty is questioned by many. . .


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

SV Crystal Rock for me....


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Best wax !
Wax, which is give me more than what I expected
Now I'm between the two 
Victoria Red when i need deep wet shine .
Raceglaze when im looking for Hi-gloss glaasy look with best clarity and sharpness.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Gary-360 said:


> I may have to purchase a tub of this then, strictly for scientific reasons of course


Right!!:lol:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Supernatural.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Not alot of big named waxes? strange or is wax just wax?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chillly said:


> Not alot of big named waxes? strange or is wax just wax?


any wax is only as good as the prep under it


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm a Supernatural fan, although I'm very interested as to what my new Valentine Road 'n Track will be like for a 3rd of the price (with the introductory discount).

For cheaper LSPs, I've only tried Colli 476 and FK100P. Of the two I prefer 476 (just, FK1000P is still very very good) but I want to give Megs 16 a bash next :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Think i,ll try some megs 16. cheapest place please fellas?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Britemax 6P


----------



## craig todd (May 17, 2009)

colli 476s for me, although in the summer i always tend to pick dodo hard candy, love it.

craig


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

megs 16 for me too its a great wax for the price.


cheapest place ive seen is Tim at clean your car


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

ross-1888 said:


> megs 16 for me too its a great wax for the price.
> 
> cheapest place ive seen is Tim at clean your car


:thumb:


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

difficult...

fk1000p was great!
rubbish juiced edition was great!
colli 845 was great!
rubbish original was great!

but.. , and i dont know why, i always grab the collinite 845..
SOOO easy to apply / buff off..

it's a winner for me!
fk1000p is second for me!

but it all depends on what car/paint i work on. (on darker car's i really like rubbish original, only the application is quite different/tricky, followed by the juiced edition,, GREAT SHINE)


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I love Pete's 53, although I must say my experience in this crazy world of detailing is nigh on zero compared to most on here.

I've got some Vics Concours on the way so I'm looking forward to the wet look!


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Zymol Ital - lovely oil rich carnauba, easy on and off even in freezing cold winter months. Great wetness to the shine, great beading and durability.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Value for money and looks/durability Supernatural gets my vote.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Another for supernatural, easy to apply, easy to buff, pretty durable from what I've read although I can't comment as of yet (using it over the winter so hope it is!) and smells okay, not that it has a scent, it just smells clean unlike more solvent based sealants for example


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Viper your making me feel guilty now


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Zymol Vintage for ease of use & beading, Royale for depth, luster & longevity


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Considering all of the major factors...looks, durability, beading, cost, ease of use, etc. I think it would be one of my least expensive, *Meguiar's #16*. I consider it the best "all arounder" in my collection :thumb:


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

Autoglym HD Wax .


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Well my favorite at the minute is the Black Magic and Megs 16:thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

megs#16


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

dodo blue velvet for me


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Supernatural V2 for me.

I've put a couple of coats on my bright blue car, a coat on my GFs White car and a coat on my neighbours dark blue car. All prepped by me in near enough the same way. Each time it came out great. 

A great all rounder and durability seems ok so far, it's a pleasure to apply anyway so it's all good!


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

ross-1888 said:


> megs 16 for me too its a great wax for the price.
> 
> cheapest place ive seen is Tim at clean your car


It's 50p less at Performance Motorcare with the Detailing World (nb capital D and W) discount code.

Free delivery included...


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

For me it has to be supernatural as I love the look it gives and application and buffing of is amazingly easy...I do have rg45, rg55, vics concourse and a sample of vics mayhem to try out as I have not yet used them as every time I wax my car I always find myself reaching for the dodo


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Alex1984 said:


> For me it has to be supernatural as I love the look it gives and application and buffing of is amazingly easy...I do have rg45, rg55, vics concourse and a sample of vics mayhem to try out as I have not yet used them as every time I wax my car I always find myself reaching for the dodo


Hi Alex , Waiting for your opinion, when you compared Dodo supernatural Vs Raceglaze55 .
i tried vics and rg55 but Can not compare them
because each one of them has a different look different style .
I hear dodo supernatural bring hi-gloss look such as raceglaze55 ..maybe you can compare between the two.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Hi Alex , Waiting for your opinion, when you compared Dodo supernatural Vs Raceglaze55 .
> i tried vics and rg55 but Can not compare them
> because each one of them has a different look different style .
> I hear dodo supernatural bring hi-gloss look such as raceglaze55 ..maybe you can compare between the two.


Supernatural gives a very wet but silvery look IMO a bit like a sealant.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Colli 845.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Well, answering the question exactly as it was posed; from the ones _I own right now_, if I had to choose one it would be Zymol Carbon, primarily because I'd be selecting based on what looks and works best on my No.1 car (which has single stage black paint).

I do love my Megs #16 though and have a soft spot for Nattys.

If the question had been of waxes you've _ever_ owned, then it would probably be Titanium.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

If I could only pick one my - Swissvax Best of Show. The only reason I would pick anything else would only be for price reasons.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Russ and his BM said:


> It's 50p less at Performance Motorcare with the Detailing World (nb capital D and W) discount code.
> 
> Free delivery included...


Gaah, sold out


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Supernatural - pure and simple :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Natty's red - It's so under rated it's untrue! Wet, glossy, around 12 weeks durability and as easy as it gets to apply/remove.

Having said that, I've got a tin of 3m show car paste wax that I'm waiting to use if we ever get a few hours of clear weather!


----------

